# Deadwood Stove review



## Bill Manning (Sep 18, 2011)

A few weeks ago, someone posted a thread about the deadwood cook stove.  I ended up purchasing one from their website and have been using it here at home and on a recent camping/fishing trip to Kentucky Lake.  So I thought I would share my observations.

Unpacking:  When I took it out of the box my impression was "this thing is a tank"  The metal is thick -- all of the metal is thick.   It appears that there is a was a lot of hand-work went into building it and the fit and finish is good. This is not mass-produced stamped out Chinese junk.  It came packaged with a pair of leather gloves (???) and a "users manual" with photos and a wordy explanation of how to get going.

We own 2 other versions of rocket stoves.  The deadwood uses a similar set-up in that the air is drawn from underneath the fire.  But the deadwood is not insulated where my other stoves have a "jacket" filled with insulation.

The instructions show using some newspaper with twigs on top to start a fire.  This obviously works but I do give it credit for being easier to start than my other camp stoves.  What makes these types of outdoor  stoves great is you can use waste-wood as fuel to cook with.  We have plenty of sticks, dead limbs,etc. in the yard and where we go camping.  The deadwood looks to be able to handle larger sticks than my other stove.

We have used the stove 12-14 times over the past couple weeks.  Cooked hamburgers, fried potatoes, spaghetti, some popcorn, reheated leftovers, made coffee, etc.  The stove is easier to regulate the amount of heat compared to our other wood burning contraptions.  Getting too much heat and burning our breakfast has been a problem with our rocket stoves. It is much easier to maintain steady heat in the Deadwood.   We did fry some fish we caught at the lake.  It took about 20 min. to heat a quart of peanut oil in an aluminum pot and we fried enough fish for 4 adults and 4 kids.  I would guess this is about the limit for this stove.  The lack of an insulating jacket doesn't seem to make any measurable difference.

All in all I give the deadwood stove a thumbs up.   It has become our preferred outdoor cooking stove and we are routinely using it for frying, etc. at home so mama wont complain about stinking up the house.  Fuel is everywhere and its free.  

Pros: 
  No fuel to purchase
  Heavy construction, should last forever.
  Easy to regulate heat (compared to similar stoves)
  Has 4 adjustable legs.
  Produces enough heat for everything we want to cook.
  Can grill on top (we have not tried this yet)

Cons:
  Weighs 18lbs. (according to website) - Dont drop this on your foot!
  Would like to have some sort of handle on it.


If I missed anything, PM me or email billmanning@gmx.com

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pacanis (Sep 18, 2011)

That's about the coolest little outdoor cooker I've seen.
Thanks for the review.


----------

